# Joe Morgan from Big Red Machine Passes at 77



## WhatInThe (Oct 12, 2020)

Lost another baseball great from a different more 'pure' era. Joe Morgan from Big Red Machine fame passed away at 77.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-second-baseman-heart-1970s-big-red-n1242949

Seemed like a truely good guy from interviews and commentary. Never heard much controversy surrounding him.

RIP,


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2020)

I remember when he did that chicken flap with his arm while at bat. Pretty good defensive second baseman, but a better clutch hitter.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 12, 2020)

I loved him in the broadcast booth. I forget the name of his partner but they were the best as a team.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 12, 2020)

IMO, the best second baseman in my lifetime.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 13, 2020)

I enjoyed watching&listening to him with his play by play partner,Jon Miller on ESPN Sunday baseball games for 21 seasons
R.I.P


----------

